# Wi-Fi Setup for sharing local cable Internet (Alliance, Wishnet..)



## mitraark (Jun 22, 2013)

Hello everyone. I have recently taken Wishnet Broadband provided by our local cable operator. Currently they are getting quite popular because if their low tariffs and other advantages such as peering of locally seeded torrents, Web and Video cache which store in a local NAS many popular files from Youtube, SongsPk, Filehippo etc.

Also, it is quite simple to share the internet connection over multiple devices in your house using a Wi Fi router.

I didn't know anything about Wi-Fi routers or any wireless network settings before but i ordered a  TP-Link WR841N on Flipkart, had some help from my friends followed some tutorials over the internet and it took about 10 minutes to setup everything. My point being, its quite simple to set up and almost anyone can do it.

If you're using cable internet service, you probably have a CAT5 cable with a RJ45 clip directly from the post.



*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=11122&d=1371909408

You need your IP settings for this (IP/Subnet Mask/Default Gateway/DNS Server/Alternate DNS), if  you know them then it's all good, otherwise, no need to call up your LCO, here's how to get them.

*Click on the Network Icon - Open Network and Sharing Center


*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=11125&d=1371909713

Local Area Connection



*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=11124&d=1371909711

Properties - > Internet Protocol Version 4 (TCP/IPv4)



*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=11126&d=1371909715

Note Down these 5 Values ( I've blurred my values for security purposes)



*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=11123&d=1371909705
*

*Router Setup*

* Power the Router, Connect the LAN Wire RJ-45 ( which was previously connected to your PC) to the blue port of the router.

Another LAN cable will be provided in the box, connect your router with your PC LAN port with that.

* Go to browser , enter 192.168.0.1 , Username and password is 'admin' for both ( without the quotes )*

* Go to Network -> WAN

View attachment 10899
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/attachments/networking/10899d1370716090-wifi-cable-internet-tplink1.jpg

This is where you put the IP/Subnet Mask/Default Gateway/DNS Server/Alternate DNS

* Go to Wireless -> Wireless Settings

View attachment 10900
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/attachments/networking/10900d1370716120-wifi-cable-internet-tplink2.jpg

I just set my Wi Fi Connection Name here, and selected the country. The rest are at default values.

* Go to Wireless -> Wireless Security

View attachment 10901
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/attachments/networking/10901d1370716149-wifi-cable-internet-tplink3.jpg

Set your Wi Fi Connection password here ( mine is same as my connection name, don't get confused, you can enter any other value here)


After that, you'll need to set your IPv4 settings as "Obtain IP Address Automatically" and "Obtain DNS Server Automatically" ( See above in the Post )
*

That was it, it took less than 10 minutes i think, internet running fine on my PC, and I also connected my Mobile, 2 other android mobiles, a Nokia E5, and my laptop, internet working on all machines. Browsing, IDM, uTorrent, everything is working ( Even if my PC is off )



-----------------------------------------

EXTRA : Many people use a software called HFS to share files with others over Wishnet ( at LAN speeds, ~ 10 MB/s) if you want to use it, you have to create something called *Virtual Server


* Go to browser , enter 192.168.0.1 , Username and password is 'admin' for both ( without the quotes )

Forwarding -> Virtual Server

Enter these values ( assuming HFS runs on port 80, if any other port, use that value)*


*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=11127&d=1371910426


----------



## mastercool8695 (Jun 22, 2013)

just wanted to confirm one thing.


> * Go to browser , enter* 192.168.0.1* , Username and password is 'admin' for both ( without the quotes )



is* it* the same for every ISP or is depends on the Router used ??

thats makes a Sticky Request From my side


----------



## ratul (Jun 22, 2013)

mastercool8695 said:


> just wanted to confirm one thing.
> 
> 
> is* it* the same for every ISP or is depends on the Router used ??
> ...



it depends on the router AFAIK, mine (Netgear WGR614v10) is 192.168.1.1 with user:admin and Pass: password..


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jun 22, 2013)

^Yeah, It depends on the router used.


----------



## mastercool8695 (Jun 22, 2013)

k.
thanks for the info.


----------



## mitraark (Jun 22, 2013)

mastercool8695 said:


> just wanted to confirm one thing.
> 
> 
> is* it* the same for every ISP or is depends on the Router used ??
> ...



I'll mention that this was done on a TPLink router and settings for other routers may slightly differ.

Nah it's not worth a sticky as there are only a handful of people who would be needing this. I made this thread because a lot of my friend ask me to explain them in details,now i'll just send them this URL


----------



## topgear (Jun 23, 2013)

very nice work .. anyway, just a little piece of advice : after setting up the router change the default password and if one is not running file servers like HFS then the CAT5 ( the one between pc and router ) cable can also be removed to minimize cable clutter.


----------



## deb (Jul 31, 2013)

Great Review @mitraark. 

For the past few days i was finding a good wifi router for my home and shop use, which apparently in the same building. My question is can i use this wifi router u suggested or bought to be connected both in my house and shop (My home is in 3rd floor and my shop is in ground floor of the same building). I would like to setup the wifi router in my home which is in 3rd floor to my pc and want the connectivity to my shop at ground floor with my laptop (wifi inbuilt in it).

Or u can suggest me some other one if u have anyone in knowledge. Thanks in advance 

P.s This will be my first wifi router and im using wishnet too.


----------



## Amithansda (Sep 2, 2013)

Hi, I am using an Asus RT-N10LX router, I got a net connection from Aliance over static IP and I have to authenticate via their web portal.

I have set up the static IP, DNS, Gateway,Subnet Mask on my router, and also successfully set the connection. Now, I can connect the mobile device by connecting to the WiFi, Opening the Aliance web portal and log in, Minimize the tab and Work in other tab.


But, the *problem *is, After sometimes the net connection gets disconnected,(but the Wifi Signal still remains), I have to again log in that Web portal(From mobile browser) and again give user name and password. This has been a serious PITA. Can anybody give a solution?


----------



## mitraark (Sep 5, 2013)

No, I have to do the same for Wishnet as well, login after a few hours of remaining idle.


I have to update this post to mention the IP Address for entering setup, different manufacturers have different IPs set, I was setting up a Belkin router and I had no idea the IP for setup was 192.168.2.1


----------



## kg11sgbg (Sep 7, 2013)

^ Claps to you @mitraark for the  clear and helpful step-by-step review provided.

Just a query :  Which one is a better contact(Network)

* Wishnet? *

                            OR

*Alliance ?*


----------



## Amithansda (Oct 4, 2013)

mitraark said:


> No, I have to do the same for Wishnet as well, login after a few hours of remaining idle.
> 
> 
> I have to update this post to mention the IP Address for entering setup, different manufacturers have different IPs set, I was setting up a Belkin router and I had no idea the IP for setup was 192.168.2.1



In my case the problem is severe, even if I am using the connection, it automatically disconnects. I have to again login into that web portal and login again. Time period is like 5mins or so.

Should I use any custom firmware, and use script for this problem?


----------



## topgear (Oct 5, 2013)

such ISPs use a software named cyberroam to connect client pcs into the server .. ask your ISp if they have / provide any such software. After getting connected ping an ip address or url say google.com


----------



## Skyh3ck (Oct 26, 2013)

my cable intenet provider has only given me id and password to be used in dialer to connect to internt, there is no ip or any setting, what router can i get to share this internet without keeping the pc onwith phones and laptop


----------



## topgear (Oct 28, 2013)

first get a wi-fi pci/pci-e card/usb dongle for your pc and then you can get any wifi router you want.


----------



## mitraark (Oct 28, 2013)

Nah, you can connect your PC to the router using cable ( CAT5 ) and use the rest of those devices like laptops and mobiles using Wi-Fi/

Can you mention what internet service you're using? Your Network - WAN settings will depend on what your ISP type is.



kg11sgbg said:


> ^ Claps to you @mitraark for the  clear and helpful step-by-step review provided.
> 
> Just a query :  Which one is a better contact(Network)
> 
> ...



I use Wishnet . Let me point out the Pros and Cons of both.

Alliance
PROs
* Bigger customer base, more community support ( read, more local seeders for many torrents )

CONs 
* Internal network speed capped at 20 mbps, unlike Wishnet which allows 100 mbps

Wishnet
PROs
* 100 MBit duplex internal speed, you can get speeds upto 10 MB/s if someone else on Wishnet is seeding that torrent.
* Share files via HTTP at 10 MB/s using softwares like HFS
* Sites and files from various popular sites like Youtube, Google PLay Store, Filehippo etc are cached, you can download those at your Internet plan's peering speed ( upto 2.5 MB/s on Rs 775 plan )

CONs
* Tariffs a bit more than Alliance
* Less users

I've mentioned rather vague points pertaining only to torrenting. To be honest both ISPs are similar, both are cheap, speeds are decent, peering helps a lot to watch popular videos and download popular apps, and yes, many complain about its service and somewhat frequent problems. But overall for the price you cannot get anything better.


----------



## Skyh3ck (Oct 30, 2013)

but what if the a person has onlu provided the dialer to connect to internet, no ip and nothing, what kind of router should i use, what is the different between modem and modem router, which one i need to use


----------



## topgear (Oct 31, 2013)

your isp assigns an automatic IP address and so does your router so you don't need to worry about IP address .. router with modem lets you connect to the Internet [ if your are using your phone line as the broadband medium ] on the other hand only a router enables you to share the net connection only.


----------



## Skyh3ck (Oct 31, 2013)

thanks but do i need just a router or a modem router or a ADSL router, what is different between em all, my isp provide internet based on mac address.


----------



## abhraghosh (Apr 23, 2014)

Please help me to connect D-link wireless router DIR-600M with alliance broadband. I have tried for atleast 2 hrs. bt failed to do so.
anyone here for help.? plzzz..


----------



## topgear (Apr 25, 2014)

^^ create a new thread.


----------

